# RFID-Chip an LKW



## Lipperlandstern (21 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Kunden haben Wünsche.......

In einem Werk werden von uns sogenannte Shuttle-LKW beladen. Auf den LKW befinden sich Rollenbahnen die einen ganzen Schwung Paletten aufnehmen und die dann zu einem bestimmten Lager gebracht werden. Zur Zeit gibt es nur ein Lager und alles ist ganz einfach. Bald kommt ein 2. Lager dazu und der Kunde möchte gerne an seinem LKWs eine RFID-Chip mit der Lagernummer beschreiben damit der LKW nicht am falschen Lager entladen wird. 
Jetzt stellen sich natürlich einige Fragen : Gibt es allwettertaugliche Lese- Schreibgeräte und bis zu welchem Abstand kann man so einen Chip lesen bzw. beschreiben ? Wer stellt so etwas her ?

Bisher habe ich von RFID noch gar keine Ahnung.


----------



## The Big B. (21 Juni 2011)

Von Harting gibts mittlerweile auch Transponder und Reader und ich glaube die setzen das auch in ihrer eigenen Produktion an den Gabelstaplern ein.

http://www.harting-rfid.com/


----------



## ebt'ler (21 Juni 2011)

Hi,

Weitbereichs-Leser können je nach Hersteller ca. 1-10m weit RFID-Chips lesen. 

Meines Wissens ist bei der Bahn TagMaster sehr beliebt, die HD-Serie (Heavy Dust) kann im Gleisbett montiert bei Zuggeschwindigkeiten von bis 400km/h und einer Entfernung von 6m noch sicher Daten auslesen. 

Selbst kenne ich jedoch keine anderen Hersteller...


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Juni 2011)

Hallo Axel,
Balluff wäre auch noch ein Kandidat für RFID-Leser - leider kann ich da zu den Entfernungen nichts sagen, da ich bislang nur Reichweiten im cm-Bereich benötigt habe ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## jabba (21 Juni 2011)

Wir sind ja alle etwas Siemens-Lastig

die haben was dafür : RFID


----------

